# Labels. Updated to our new times etc?



## Danscraftbeer (12/6/15)

As for making your own labels for bottles or whatever else. I've done the simple stuff that CAN NOT GET WET!!!
I'm trying these (Onlinelabels.com) supposed to be water resistant etc.
I was somewhat impressed then disappointed. The software is internet only. You cant download the program.
Now I cant print out, some kind of technical blockage.. :angry:
The labels selections are pretty cool actually but software that is only accessible online really sucks!


So making the call for Home Brew Labels.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (12/6/15)

Or!
Please share the best methods of detailed labeling that can get wet etc. B)


----------



## eMPTy (12/6/15)

I've only done it once or twice. Designed, printed and then sprayed with multiple coats of cheap hair spray. Worked fairly well.


----------



## nosco (12/6/15)

I used the online templates at Officeworks. The one with 4 stickers to an A4 page fit a stubbie nicely. I loaded art work and text with Word to the template and took the file to the shop. Not sure of the price per page so might be no good if you want to do a lot.


----------



## barls (12/6/15)

i use my little brother to design and then get them printed at esigns.com.au


----------



## eMPTy (12/6/15)

barls said:


> i use my little brother to design and then get them printed at esigns.com.au


I imagine a place like that must charge a bit?


----------



## Danscraftbeer (12/6/15)

What about labels resistant to water?
Like many I can design, then print out an stick on but as soon as the label gets wet then its a blur. :blink:


----------



## Topher (12/6/15)

grogtag.com


----------



## eMPTy (13/6/15)

Danscraftbeer said:


> What about labels resistant to water?
> Like many I can design, then print out an stick on but as soon as the label gets wet then its a blur. :blink:


Water resistance is why i spray my paper with hairspray. Works like a cheap varnish. Not the best option by any means, but it's the cheap option. 

As above, I've heard good things about grogtag if you're willing to pay that bit more.


----------



## barls (13/6/15)

eMPTy said:


> I imagine a place like that must charge a bit?


he's actually really well priced. i got over a hundred for about 40 bucks.
he's been doing them on here for people for a while but hasn't been on for a long time.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (13/6/15)

Thanks guys.
Never tried hairspray. Have tried clear aerosol paints but find they go cloudy white if actually submerged in cold Ice slurry etc.
I'm spewing on these labels I have though having a couple hundge of labels now the online software doesnt work and wanting to
bottle some specialty beers from the keg today.

Still I think there is a door open for the market of DIY home brew, home printed labels. Not a massive market but a niche there perhaps.
MUST COME WITH RELIABLE DOWNLOADABLE SOFTWARE!


----------



## barls (13/6/15)

99% of the time i just use one of these to label my beers
http://www.dymoonline.com.au/dymo-labelling-machines/dymo-labelwriter-450-turbo-lw450t/?page_context=category&faceted_search=0


----------



## eMPTy (13/6/15)

That's a pretty good idea. Hadn't crossed my mind.

Most of my beers are intended for only myself and a few good mates. I just have codes attached to each batch and sharpie the batch code and bottling date on the caps.


----------



## barls (13/6/15)

works wonders. punch in what you want hit the number and bam done. takes me long to put them on than to print


----------



## Danscraftbeer (13/6/15)

Dymo makes a lot of sense when details and text are important (as they are!)
These labels I have actually have cap labels too. Thats what I use the most. I can fit the name, brewNo. date and ABV% in small text and they are water resistant only to clean water. Soapy water leaches inks etc.
I fixed that printing problem so gonna bottle some Draught beer now. -_- :beerbang:


----------



## eMPTy (13/6/15)

Would dymo labels be hard to remove?


----------



## Danscraftbeer (13/6/15)

The hardest labels I've removed have been the plastic clear ones. Some you can peel off clean and some peel off difficultly and leave a residual stickiness that only Acetone or maybe Turps will remove properly.


----------



## barls (13/6/15)

nope most peal straight off clean. the only ones I've had problems with were 2-3 years on the bottle and they still came off pretty easy once i hit them with the wax and grease remover


----------



## nosco (17/6/15)

Out of curiosity I put some water on one of the Officeworks stickers (I haven't really used or tested them much) and the ink didn't run. It's laser printed but the plane paper that wasn't printed on soaked up the water so probably no good in a bucket of ice but fine other wise. I prefer paper over plastic labels.


----------



## Nizmoose (18/6/15)

Not sure what everybody here is like with the technology but I've found this to be an effective way to label beers if you're not trying to present them too heavily and just want a cool way to identify them. Probably not that practical for everyone but being 22 all of my mates have a smartphone with barcode scanner handy. Scanning the QR code brings up the recipe, OG, FG, IBU, etc. The codes are free to make on any QR generating Site. Works well for me as I don't have to peel labels off of bottles but can show people the beer and the ingredients really easily and quickly without pulling the recipe book out.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (18/6/15)

Nizmoose said:


> Not sure what everybody here is like with the technology but I've found this to be an effective way to label beers if you're not trying to present them too heavily and just want a cool way to identify them. Probably not that practical for everyone but being 22 all of my mates have a smartphone with barcode scanner handy. Scanning the QR code brings up the recipe, OG, FG, IBU, etc. The codes are free to make on any QR generating Site. Works well for me as I don't have to peel labels off of bottles but can show people the beer and the ingredients really easily and quickly without pulling the recipe book out.


Ha! That makes me feel slightly gen X illiterate. That is cool tho. I've never felt the need to do that scanning stuff but for home brew I could make the effort to graduate.  I think its time I got up to date....

Can you elaborate the process at all. The stickers etc? I guess you can get them anywhere yeah?
Are they water resistant?


----------



## Nizmoose (18/6/15)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Ha! That makes me feel slightly gen X illiterate. That is cool tho. I've never felt the need to do that scanning stuff but for home brew I could make the effort to graduate.  I think its time I got up to date....
> 
> Can you elaborate the process at all. The stickers etc? I guess you can get them anywhere yeah?
> Are they water resistant?


Haha it is fairly easy I use www.qr-code-generator.com but there are several sites that do the same thing. You can insert just plain text, contact details, email address, pdf, images and url. So for some recipes I simply put the url to my recipe on brewtoad.com and then generate the barcode. For others I'll write out the details as plain text. Then you simply hit generate code, download the qr code as a jpeg then I printed it onto label paper after making sure I had the size right. If you want waterproofing which I have done I simply print onto label paper then stick a layer of contact (the stuff used to cover books) over the label paper then cut and peel the labels off the sheet and stick them on!  hope that helps!


----------



## Nizmoose (18/6/15)

Sorry forgot to add the screenshot of the Site it's attached here


----------



## wambesi (18/6/15)

QR codes are an awesome idea!


----------



## nosco (18/6/15)

That is very cool.


----------



## panzerd18 (18/6/15)

Can't be bothered spending time and money labeling bottles. Maybe some you are going to age 1+ years or giving away as a gift.

I let the yellow necter do the talking.


----------

